# Anyone got a GPS Route for the Coed-y-Brenin trails ?



## BADGER.BRAD (10 Mar 2013)

Hello All,
I recently came across many MTBers on one of the Coed-y-Brenin Trails whilst doing another out doors activity and staying at a place on one of the routes (Think from the online maps its the Dragons back) But cannot work out which route it is from the maps as my poor note books small screen makes it difficult.Has anyone got a GPS route in .gpx format for any off the routes ? (I can search these routes easier) My intention is to do the route whilst staying at the same place which will mean starting the route part way through and then coming back to the same point.Has anyone done these routes and what do you think of them ?
Thanks all.
Brad


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2013)

Dragons Back http://connect.garmin.com/course/2947109
The Temptwr http://connect.garmin.com/course/2947111
The Beast http://connect.garmin.com/course/2947067


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Mar 2013)

They look like some very hard rides Cubist, very different to the flat trails we go on every Sunday here in the Mekon Delta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubist (11 Mar 2013)

I haven't ridden them, but I've done the Marin trail in Snowdonia. They're all pretty uncompromising climb to descend, then climb to descend. The beast and the dragons back are billed as long and tough, black graded trails. The MBR red route may be a better option. The Temptwr is a green trail with a qualifier. It's short, but has a Taste of things to come. Generally the surface is rocky hard pack, but occasionally gives into pure rock, via hardpacky rock.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks Cubist, that exactly what I needed the Dragons back is the one that passes where I stay.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2013)

Five of us are up there next week. I'll save the links but I'm not sure if any of us have a Garmin!!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2013)

Just back from Coed Y Brenin and a very snowy Marin trail a few hours ago. (I'll post a few pics etc over the weekend).
All the routes are really well signed on The Beast, Dragons Back and the Marin Trail. You can drop into different routes at different points quite easily and not lose the plot!
Crackin' fun but hard work in many places!!


----------



## BimblingBee (22 Mar 2013)

This has all the info you need route wise. GPS is a bit overkill here in my opinion... http://mbwales.com/en/content/cms/centres/coed_y_brenin/coed_y_brenin.aspx when there its all very well signposted.

The routes are generally all a touch harder than Marin/Penmachno for the grade (red) but everything is rollable (including black runs). Some quite technical climbing in places too. Temptwr is a Welsh mash up of Tempter and is basically the first and last bits of the MBR. The Beast is a link up of all the singletrack on the east side of the A470. The old red bull route (Tarw) is real old school and one of the original mtb centres from the 90's.

A weekend at Coed y Brenin won't disappoint and there is loads of other natural mtb action to be had all over North Wales...


----------



## Bikerchick (23 Mar 2013)

You don't need GPS in Wales, all the routes are well marked and good fun. Enjoy it


----------



## Tango (28 Mar 2013)

Dragons back is fantastic and as above, no need for GPS, just follow the directions.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> You don't need GPS in Wales, all the routes are well marked and good fun. Enjoy it


Wales is the only place I need a GPS


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (31 Mar 2013)

I was using the GPS route to see which route went past a place I stay at rather than needing it to nav these routes.


----------

